# New codes in anesthesia



## Happycoding (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, What are the New codes for 2008 in anesthesia. any addition, deletion, revision? Please help me . Thank you in advance.


----------



## med-biller (Feb 8, 2008)

*REVISED TEXT*

*01931*
       intrahepatic or portal circulation (eg transvenous intrahepatic
       portosystemic shunt(s) (TIPS)


*NEW CODES:*
*01935* Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord; diagnostic

*01936* therapeutic


----------

